# Whistle bans go in effect



## battalion51 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks to the improvements made during the Double Tracking of the South Florida Rail Corridor, the city of West Palm Beach has put whistle bans into effect. From just south of the Mangonia Park station through to Forest Hill Blvd. trains are banned from using their horns except under emergency conditions. However, when the train is approaching the crossing they are supposed to have the bell on (like that does anything). During the reconstruction of the rail corridor the crossings recieved gates that block the entire crossing so cars can't drive around them (either through quad gates or high curbs). The crossings also activate much longer ahead of a train so that cars will have time to clear the crossing if they are blocking the crossing. I saw the ban in effect in person yesterday at the Belvedere Rd. crossing near Palm Beach International, it's very odd to see them roll across a crossing without a seeming blink of the eye. Oh the world we live in. <_<


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Interesting part is in Europe trains operate at much higher speeds and do NOT blow for any crossings.

and no special quad gates or other amenities.

Maybe the people are more disiplined or just smarter and realize the train always wins.


----------



## George Harris (Dec 25, 2006)

Guest said:


> Interesting part is in Europe trains operate at much higher speeds and do NOT blow for any crossings.and no special quad gates or other amenities.
> 
> Maybe the people are more disiplined or just smarter and realize the train always wins.


Not sure that our "guest" knows what he is talking about with this statement. Certainly not England where full barrier crossing gates are the norm. Vehicles and peole also do get hit by trains in Europe as well. It just may not make as big a splash in the news. Statements like this should be regraded as without validity unless some form of proof is offered.

George


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 26, 2006)

Based on my (very limited knowledge) of railroads in Europe, it does seem like there is a much larger amount of grade separation across the pond than there is here Stateside.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Dec 28, 2006)

I made that post and was not logged in, trains in Netherlands , Germany , Belgium and Luxembourg do not blow for crossings.

and most crossings are only half gates. and yes Mr Harris I got about 27 hours of Video from my last family visit in Holland to prove it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

battalion51 said:


> Thanks to the improvements made during the Double Tracking of the South Florida Rail Corridor, the city of West Palm Beach has put whistle bans into effect. From just south of the Mangonia Park station through to Forest Hill Blvd. trains are banned from using their horns except under emergency conditions. However, when the train is approaching the crossing they are supposed to have the bell on (like that does anything). During the reconstruction of the rail corridor the crossings recieved gates that block the entire crossing so cars can't drive around them (either through quad gates or high curbs). The crossings also activate much longer ahead of a train so that cars will have time to clear the crossing if they are blocking the crossing. I saw the ban in effect in person yesterday at the Belvedere Rd. crossing near Palm Beach International, it's very odd to see them roll across a crossing without a seeming blink of the eye. Oh the world we live in. <_<


Go ride the Pacific Surfliner one day. South of LA they blow for few crossings in major suburban areas and are travelling maximum track speed. If you have a weak stomach for near misses I suggest you bring some blinders with you.


----------



## George Harris (Dec 30, 2006)

Dutchrailnut said:


> I made that post and was not logged in, trains in Netherlands , Germany , Belgium and Luxembourg do not blow for crossings.and most crossings are only half gates. and yes Mr Harris I got about 27 hours of Video from my last family visit in Holland to prove it.


Duly noted.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 24, 2007)

Japan is quite the same way as Europe. Trains don't sound a horn at a grade crossing, and they don't have bells. And these are trains going, usually somewhere between 50-80 km/h (35-50 mph). They are going out of their way to try and get rid of busy grade crossings - mostly because of the disruption of traffic flow as opposed to safety. Keep in mind, though, that it is the law for every vehicle is required to treat every grade crossing as a stop sign.


----------



## had8ley (Feb 14, 2007)

Guest said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to the improvements made during the Double Tracking of the South Florida Rail Corridor, the city of West Palm Beach has put whistle bans into effect. From just south of the Mangonia Park station through to Forest Hill Blvd. trains are banned from using their horns except under emergency conditions. However, when the train is approaching the crossing they are supposed to have the bell on (like that does anything). During the reconstruction of the rail corridor the crossings recieved gates that block the entire crossing so cars can't drive around them (either through quad gates or high curbs). The crossings also activate much longer ahead of a train so that cars will have time to clear the crossing if they are blocking the crossing. I saw the ban in effect in person yesterday at the Belvedere Rd. crossing near Palm Beach International, it's very odd to see them roll across a crossing without a seeming blink of the eye. Oh the world we live in. <_<
> ...


You've said it all !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Guest said:


> Go ride the Pacific Surfliner one day. South of LA they blow for few crossings in major suburban areas and are travelling maximum track speed. If you have a weak stomach for near misses I suggest you bring some blinders with you.


Haha. I know exactly what you mean. Taken a few cab rides LA to San Diego, nearly every crossing has a near miss and I havnt counted but id say there are about 110 crossings in that 120 miles from LA to San Diego.


----------

